# Bait for ODNR stocked trout?



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi guys!
The ODNR has already stocked some local lakes in NW Ohio with trout, and there are couple of more to go.
Wondering what the go-to bait is for these stocked fish?
I've had people tell me everything from corn to cheese to minnow imitations. I'm thinking Powerbait pellets since that is probably close to what they were raised on. If I use pellets, is there a specific color to buy that works better?
Asking for my 13 yr. old son. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

Wax worm on a small brightly colored jig under a bobber worked good for me.


----------



## chet (Mar 11, 2008)

ErieEye said:


> Wax worm on a small brightly colored jig under a bobber worked good for me.


I agree on this 100%.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

1mecheng said:


> Hi guys!
> The ODNR has already stocked some local lakes in NW Ohio with trout, and there are couple of more to go.
> Wondering what the go-to bait is for these stocked fish?
> I've had people tell me everything from corn to cheese to minnow imitations. I'm thinking Powerbait pellets since that is probably close to what they were raised on. If I use pellets, is there a specific color to buy that works better?
> Asking for my 13 yr. old son. Thanks in advance!


Pick a favorite way to fish an have at it. If you like to tite-line get some power bait/corn/mini marshmellows etc. Etc. An toss it out with a bit of weight. 
If you like to cast lures get ya some roostertAils/kastmasters/most any minnow imitators an start casting.
Then like mentioned,an my favorite way ice jigs under a float tipped with a waxie or maggot. I also get gills/bass/cats/crappies doing this as well. 
Pick your poison an have fun....
Fyi not all troyt are out in the open water. I catch plenty relating to structure and shallow stuff to. Especially on chilly windy days. Or bright sunny days if it provides shade


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

FWIW, Powerbait kills at my fish & game club. Powerbait floats so I fish it with a small, egg shaped slip sinker, swivell and 2 to 3 feet of leader.


----------



## Tim67 (Mar 21, 2013)

chet said:


> I agree on this 100%.


Good to know thanks for the info, have always wanted to go to one of the release sites and give it a go but always end up going Bass fishing or Crappie (Panfish). have to get out and try it before and passes me right by.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

# 4 tru turn hook and thread on a big juicy night crawler pitch it out leave it sit a minute touch up slack and watch for it to take off when it starts to go open bail let it run a couple feet snap bail closed


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

Like the guys have already said are all good choices it's hard to pass up minnow's though.. biggest thing I've found is gotta keep moving some them trout are always on the move for first 3 days. Find one there will be more just might have to wait on them to circle around... Have a net once they come out of water they flopp so bad they throw hook.. best of luck some greatest fun chasing them wirery fish


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

I agree with of the above choices...lol. Corn and waxies were always my go to bait selections with a black rooster tail being my go to for artificials.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Cast a small Panther Martin spinner, one with a dressed hook. Much more fun to feel the strike and hook the fish in the lips so you can release it if you choose to do so.


----------



## Tim67 (Mar 21, 2013)

Gents, I live in between Mansfield and Bucyrus anyone know if there were any ticking done in my area? Thanks Tim67, x


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/trout-stocking-dates

Crossroads Pond on the North side of Bucyrus, still a couple weeks away


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

They make powerboat in fishery pellet Brown.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

PowerBait FW Biodegradable Trout Fishing Bait (Hatchery Pellet) by PowerBait FW https://www.amazon.com/dp/B016IYWX88/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_EJj2AbXSVKQK4


----------



## Schwad (Apr 23, 2018)

My boys caught 6 rainbow on spinner baits at East Harbor State Park yesterday.


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

Tried waxworms and powerbait at the Olander kids fishing derby. Nothing was biting. Didn't see many fish caught in general.
Thanks to everyone for their input. Better luck next year, I guess.


----------



## bobby grant (Mar 6, 2016)

Powerbait trout worms in bubble gum or red wacky rigged on a plain 1/80 oz jig head under a float is killer for me


----------

